# WTB Jewel weed



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

I can not "for sure" and would love to offer some jewel weed soap. Does anyone have jewel weed that they would be willing to sell.

Hope this does not sound crazy. I am just chicken to cut what I think is jewel weed and not be sure.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2011)

I have some, how much do you want.. can send it to you if you pay the postage...
Barb


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I would love to get some too Barb. I can paypal you for postage and your effort. How big of a box do you want to stuff?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Question. How much do I need to put the soap OPP? I think it is infused first then strained. My molds hold 187 oz and 340 oz. I would love to make a batch a 340 oz. 

Should I send shipping to the email listed in your personal info?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

PM me your addresses, I will send it out and there will be an invoice in the box and you can paypal me... Paypal address will be on the invoice... It is dried...


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Barb, if you have extra, I'd love some too. I got some seeds and planted them, but they did not come up, and I cannot find jewel weed anywhere around here. Or, if you are low, then maybe someone knows of a place that sells it dried or sells the plants? I've been looking for over a year and have not come up with anything other than those seeds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

Everyone here on this list that has ask for jewelweed has been contacted... I am now out of jewelweed until later this fall when it flowers... So if anyone wants some for later this year... Please post and I will put you on a list to get some.. Am charging postage only... 5.00 small flat rate box..
Barb


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Barbara,
Please add me to the list for Fall. Thank you.


----------



## K-Ro (Nov 10, 2009)

Will you add me to your list too, please? Thank you, Carol


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

You are both added, please pm me your addresses so I can make a complete list and will send you some jewelweed this fall when I get it harvested.. Shipping costs only... 
Barb


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Barb I would like some Jewel weed as well.
Tam


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I purchase my jewel weed from Blessed Herbs (http://www.blessedherbs.com/bh-search).


----------



## Poverty Knob Goats (Apr 13, 2010)

Barb, I would also like some Jewel weed.
Thanks, J.L.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Can I come visit you when you harvest? I'm sure we must have it around here and I've looked at the plant pictures on line and would rather have someone point it out to me.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

If there is anyone near VA I would love to come over when you harvest. I feel the same as Cindy. I know must have some, but I need to see someone else pick it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, you can Cindy... late summer early fall is when I harvest it and there should be tons and tons this year with all this rain
Barb


----------



## Holly Govero (Mar 26, 2009)

I will need to find someone that can show me what they look like. I do know that we do have jewel weed around here. I have to have someone to show me. I am very visual. U know.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've looked and looked around here and cannot find jewel weed. We have lots of wooded property and plenty of poison ivy and I printed up pictures to help me identify it, but never could locate any, although lots of stuff looked like a close match. Peggy, if you get up to the parkway this fall, there is supposed to be a lot of it there. A fellow vendor brought me a picture she took of it, and is trying to remember where they took the picture. Course, you can't let anyone see you gathering it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

It is much easier to identify in the fall when it flowers and has grown taller.. it has orange or yellow flowers on it that pop off when you try to touch them.. the nickname to this plant is touch me nots.. the one with orange flowers if you can find it is better.. Its stems are very juicy with tons of fluid in them when you pick them.. PUll the whole plant up by the roots.. it grows well in dappled sunlight and in ditches with lots of water, beside streams and creeks.. Its a bushy plant.. and it has little seed pods on it that pop also.. 
When you process it to use it, use the whole plant.. stems, leaves, seeds and flowers.. it will stain your plastic spoons a nasty color.. and some plastic tubs .. after processing it has almost no smell.. its is good for any skin rash, bug bites, poision ivy and more.. Bee stings etc...
Barb


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

MF-Alpines said:


> Can I come visit you when you harvest? I'm sure we must have it around here and I've looked at the plant pictures on line and would rather have someone point it out to me.


 me too?? on the map it says it doesnt grow in Missaukee county but in most around us and we are right on the county borders.


----------

